# Beyond Hope (Idaho)



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Just past Hope, Idaho is a resort called "Beyond Hope." Everyone loved Bailey and Chloe. One thing was odd was we came across four other Vizslas that were vacationing with their humans next door at the Sam Owen National Park. All were from Washington state. Lake Pend Oreille is a favorite for Oregon and Washington mountain lovers.
http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2016/09/beyond-hope-resort-idaho-loved-bailey.html
A great part of the country and very dog friendly.
RBD


----------



## hecallsmebama (Mar 31, 2016)

We went through Idaho alot when we lived in Portland. It's one of those places that has hidden gems here and there. I don't think we ever stumbled on Hope or Beyond Hope, but I always wanted to stop and stay in Coeur D'Alene. Seeing these pics just reminds we what a beautiful area that is. Chloe and Bailey just make it look that much better!


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

So GLAD to hear that Bailey has fully recovered and is back to his free flowing frolicking self!

Looks like a great vacation and adventure for the family as well. Happy trails and thanks for sharing.


----------



## kdiamond (Aug 10, 2017)

redbirddog said:


> Just past Hope, Idaho is a resort called "Beyond Hope." Everyone loved Bailey and Chloe. One thing was odd was we came across four other Vizslas that were vacationing with their humans next door at the Sam Owen National Park. All were from Washington state. Lake Pend Oreille is a favorite for Oregon and Washington mountain lovers.
> http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2016/09/beyond-hope-resort-idaho-loved-bailey.html
> A great part of the country and very dog friendly.
> RBD


What was the other Vizslas' name(s) at Sam Owen? We met some people from the West side with the sweetest Vizsla last summer at Sam Owen, but I can't remember his name! I know they vacation there often.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

The Vizsla breed is becoming very popular here in Southern California also... we have 6 that frequent the dog park, and another 3-4 in other parts of the cities where I run my own.
There is Leo, Lucy , Okey, Fig, Bosley, Max, Fergy, then the others I do not know the name, and of course Zeke... he is the only wire hair currently... his previous owner, however,
just went to Kentucky to pick up her new Wirehair pup... so it will be fun to get to know it. 
She brought Zeke from Hungary, Zoldmali, and planned to show and breed him... but he just got to big, he is way over the standard...
besides ... He needed to come live with me!!

RedBird... sounds like an AWESOME place!!! 
So glad you shared, good to see your post!!
Love to Bailey & Chloe


----------

